# Time Out



## killakam (Feb 26, 2011)

(sorry if this is in the wrong section)
This guy has been the bully of my tank since i got him and this is all i could come up with for putting him on time out, my other tank is housing baby cichlids.... is there a better and effeciant way to do this?
sorry for the bad pic

he is a Copidichromis borleyi "Red Fin" 
im planning on taking out all my juvies and using this tanks for peacocks only....
i hope someone has a better alternative..


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

I saw a thread on here somewhere, can't put my finger on it. They made a floating hospital/qt out of two water bottles and an old baby wipe container. They attached the empty water bottles to the container , cut a window out on the side then covered it with a clear soda bottle side. Hope this helps. Search the older posts you might find it.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

For emergency methods, I have found cichlids have a very good memory on some things. I have caught a bully of two in a large net and just kleft them hanging on the side of the tank for an hour. After they do get out, they are pretty meek for a time. Might work, might not. I can't see what type fish you have. Some just are not apt to get along with others.


----------



## duds (Apr 16, 2010)

Here is the thread that *Flippercon* was refering to.
Since writing on that thread I've changed out the ice-cream bucket approach for a reptile breeder that is floated with two water bottles. It already has a hinged lid so feeding is easy, and the air slits in the side allow water to flow through it..


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

Thank you I knew someone would find it. :thumb:


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

Hijack: That convict looks beautiful, duds.


----------



## duds (Apr 16, 2010)

dielikemoviestars said:


> Hijack: That convict looks beautiful, duds.


Thanks, she is pretty decent. Too bad about the violent stud of a male convict in my tank.
Side note: I think hijacking a thread is perfectly legal if you announce it first


----------



## swk (Mar 16, 2010)

Plastic rubbermaid shoebox with a lid. Drill some holes for some flow and it'll float all by itself. No water bottles needed


----------



## Aedes (Mar 27, 2011)

I may be hijacking this thread in a different direction but i have an honest question - is there a reason to isolate a fish due to aggression as compared to other alternatives?

If you leave the fish with the others, the other fish will have a miserable time.
If you isolate the aggressive fish, won't it have a miserable time alone - plus the hassle of doing this?

Would it make more sense to try and give the fish to someone else? Or maybe to just do the "old yeller" with the idea that "the good of the many outweighs the good of the few"?

I too have an overly aggressive red zebra that chases all other fish that come near. I am starting to see some nipped tail fins and am thinking of "hiring a guy" to take out the neighbourhood bully. Would this just result in one of the other fish stepping into the role of the tank bully?

I'd be interested to read the communities thoughts on this topic.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

While I do like the box idea for temporary "jail", it is a temporary fix for me. I've never really been able to convince a fish that his genetics are wrong and I'm right. When I put one in jail, my next step is moving him out as soon as practical. Otherwise, he, I or another fish will suffer. I just don't tolerate trouble making fish for long. Admit a mistake in judgment. Sell them, swap them, give them away or even a whack in the head will relieve the stress. So far, I've never needed to use the whack in the head method. But then I don't keep fish that get big and ugly!


----------



## fox (Jun 11, 2009)

What size tank?

I ask since our Red Fins are about the most peaceful fish in our tanks, well except for bullying each other they pretty much mind their own business. How big is it since they get some size to them when mature.


----------



## killakam (Feb 26, 2011)

He is in a 55 gallon tank with 3 other peacocks... steveni taiwan, aulonocara and a OB peacock... only the steveni trys to fight back but im starting to see nipped fins...

I would NEVER EVER hurt an animal because of its genetics or just because its being a bully, no matter how small it is even if "its just a fish" i love all animals and would never hurt one.


----------



## fox (Jun 11, 2009)

You might want to consider a larger tank for that bad boy. Or trading for something else at the LFS. Our Borleyi are better than 8" and love to cruise the tank. Their Blue and red colors are quite vibrant, gets a lot of attention from visitors.


----------



## killakam (Feb 26, 2011)

Well i think right now in the 55 with the other 3, when he does get bigger ill get him a 90 gallon or so and get him a female to make me babies


----------

